# Is the Book of Yields a good buy??



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hello,

I wanted to ask this question before I shell out the $55 plus tax at Barnes & Noble. Is this book a good buy? I have no idea of the yield of my ingredients and would like to cost out some of the recipes at our little diner to make sure we are not under or over charging for our meals. And if it isn't a good buy, what do you suggest?

edit: I mean the Chef's Book of Formulas, Yields and Sizes by Arno B Schmidt

Thanks:chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

We have a couple of copies at work. Though I don't use that often, I do find it a valuable reference. It is a good guideline for portioning, but again I stress guideline. I never used one when I was in the restaurant business, but have turned to it more often in the catering business.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Shawty, Jessica's Biscuit has a whole series of little paperback restaurant management books,some dealing with yields and such. And I believe they're not $44!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tip marmalady. Where can I find these little restaurant mgmt books and who is the author?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Follow this link for Jessica's Biscuit. When you search the catalogue, choose the Restaurant Management list within Professional books. The author of the books Marmalady mentioned is David Pavesic. There are 6 different books in the series. Each is $10.36, but you won't necessarily want to get all of them. Hope this helps!

BTW: in school we used _Management by Menu_, by Kotschevar and Escoffier in our management classes. It could be a help to you. It's got info on recipe costing, menu pricing, menu analysis, and such. It's from The Education Foundation of the National Restaurant Association. Sorry, I don't know what it costs.


----------

